# 2 BRAND NEW 14X7 BLACK AND GOLD DAYTON RIMS



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)

I HAVE 2 NEVER MOUNTED 14X7 STAMP DAYTON RIMS.BACK SPOKES AND NIPPLES ARE GOLD.FRONT SPOKES ARE BLACK WITH CHROME NIPPLES.THE HUD IS ALSO GOLD.THEY ARE STAMP ON THE HUD AND OUTTER LIP ASKING $400.00 OBO.


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)

VERY CLEAN RIMS. COULD BE USE AS PART OF A DISPLAY. I NEED THESE GONE.OPEN TO ALL OFFERS


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)

STILL FOR SALE


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)

i still have them


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)

I'LL DO $350.00 SHIP


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

AM I MISSING SOMETHING, YOU ARE SELLING TWO 14 X 7 BLACK AND GOLD DAYTONS FOR $350.00. HAVE YOU SOLD ANYTHING ON HERE BEFORE, NOT HATING, JUST SORTA SUSPICIOUS. THAT IS CRACKHEAD PRICE


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 31 2009, 03:34 PM~16147179
> *AM I MISSING SOMETHING, YOU ARE SELLING TWO 14 X 7 BLACK AND GOLD DAYTONS FOR $350.00.  HAVE YOU SOLD ANYTHING ON HERE BEFORE, NOT HATING, JUST SORTA SUSPICIOUS. THAT IS CRACKHEAD PRICE
> *


I JUST GOT THESE AT A GOOD DEAL. JUST TRYING TO GET MY MONEY BACK


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@Dec 31 2009, 06:44 PM~16147776
> *I JUST GOT THESE AT A GOOD DEAL. JUST TRYING TO GET MY MONEY BACK
> *


AH OKAY, WELL I WILL KEEP THAT IN MIND, I AM DOING THE SAME COLOR COMBO ON MY BOMB


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)

I CAN DO A BETTER DEAL.


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)

SOLD


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

thanks homie


----------

